# How to glue aquarium hardscape (wood & rocks)



## Mikeba (19 Jul 2018)

Hi,

I wanted to show you guys how I use cigarette filters and superglue to glue wood and rocks together when creating a hardscape.

Hope this video can help you in creating beautiful aquascapes


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Jul 2018)

Awesome method bro. Really like it!


----------



## Nubias (19 Jul 2018)

Amazing


----------



## tiger15 (19 Jul 2018)

Why is there thermal reaction between superglue and cigarette filter?  What is cigarette filter made of?  I don't smoke.  Is there common household substitute for the filter?


----------



## Mikeba (19 Jul 2018)

tiger15 said:


> Why is there thermal reaction between superglue and cigarette filter?  What is cigarette filter made of?  I don't smoke.  Is there common household substitute for the filter?


I have no idea what makes the filter react ... but I do know that using white filter wool causes that same reaction. So that's an alternative if you don't want to use cigarette filters.

I tried them both and my preference goes to cig filters. The filter wool isn't that compact and needs a lot more glue. The "strings" of the wool also tend to stick to the tip of the superglue tube and after some time you start to create a mess.

You can buy a pack of 250 filters over here (Belgium) for +- 2€. So that's a pretty sweet deal if you ask me


----------



## tiger15 (21 Jul 2018)

Here in US you can pick up cigarette filters for free on the street, make one looks like a homeless person.


----------



## grathod (21 Jul 2018)

brilliant tip and video


----------

